# which stream to take after 10th



## Kishal (Feb 22, 2011)

hi guys.
I'm really confused on what subjects to take up in class XI. I wanna primarily go for PCM, but i'm equally interested in bio or CS or IP as the fourth subject.which one of these has the best scope .
plz help me.....


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone is becoming engineer nowadays. Some people who do not realize what they want, waste engineering seats and do MBA afterwards and then join some bank (yes I am repeating the dialog from 3Idiots). Many IITians waste their seats (and govt. subsidy) and join IAS afterwards or do MBA or become musicians and whatnot.

There is actually no shortage of scope if you have the passion and talent. You must have decided what do you want to become in life. Just pursue it. Do not let yourself bogged down by whatever others think or say. Explain the same to your parents.

Medical line seem to be difficult at first (study and all), but it reap sweet fruits later in life. Engineering does not actually need much efforts and you will get a job in any IT company, but during recession we all know what happens.

There's career in armed forces, public sector companies (BHEL, BSP, ONGC etc.). You can try any of them after graduation in any stream.
Just try to figure out what would you want to be in your life.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 22, 2011)

Well i'm primarily interested in aeronautics. so maths is a must. i just wanna ask whether i should take computers in 11th as it might help with my aspirations, or bio bcoz it seems like a better backup plan??


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

I am from PCM with PE as  fifth subject and CS as 6th subject. believe me working hard really doesn't pay off in science. U have to compete against 10lakh student for 10000 seats of IIT.  I would suggest you take Commerce with maths and study for CLAT. Every year only 20000 students appear for CLAT and out of them 75% do not prepare for it and give it  just for the sake of it. Your chance of cracking it is very high if you start preparing for it right now as compared to selection in IIT or NIT Or NSIT etc. Go for coaching like IMS or Career Launcher Law Coaching or prepare on your own. You could always approach me for guidance.


& Finally the raw Deal

*1)Average package of NSLIU BANGALORE is greater than average package of IIT DELHI since 2008.

2) since 2008 NSLIU has been offering 100% placement on the very first day of company come for placement.*



Even still u wanna go for PCM 
then give priority to IP instead of CS as CBSE CS sylabbus is outdated..
However if u want to have all the fun of life take PE as optional subject
Don't even think of BIO as backup as  BIo wih Maths would ruin all your chances of getting good aeronautical college as u  won't be able to handle the two big beast at oce
Ask any 12 person 11th 12th science is very different and difficult from PCM taught in lower classes and CCE has even made it more easier with adding ,marks for nonesense like respect, discipline etc...
BEST OF LUCK!!!


PHEW!!!!!!!!:fonzz:


----------



## Kishal (Feb 22, 2011)

thx guys
I'll anyways be taking science. Just as mohit said, IIT is quite tough, but i hope to crack it. if I dont. i'll need a backup plan, that's why i'm confused in computers or bio.


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

Kishal said:


> thx guys
> I'll anyways be taking science. Just as mohit said, IIT is quite tough, but i hope to crack it. if I dont. i'll need a backup plan, that's why i'm confused in computers or bio.



Good Luck For IIT!!
Start preparing hard from now only!
No time for holidays.
By the way i expect u read this part:


Even still u wanna go for PCM
*then give priority to IP instead of CS as CBSE CS sylabbus is outdated..*
However if u want to have all the fun of life take PE as optional subject
Don't even think of BIO as backup as BIO wih Maths would ruin all your chances of getting good aeronautical college as u won't be able to handle the two big beast at oce
Ask any 12 person 11th 12th science is very different and difficult from PCM taught in lower classes and CCE has even made it more easier with adding ,marks for nonesense like respect, discipline etc...
BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 22, 2011)

mohityadavx said:
			
		

> then give priority to IP instead of CS as CBSE CS sylabbus is outdated..



If you are speaking from a "practical" perspective then pretty much any subject you have learnt in school is horribly outdated. If you're going the engineering route, CS will provide a good base for what's coming in the first year. You will not get that with bio and even IP.

As for biology, it is a demanding subject, and not much research going on there either in India in comparison with sciences like Physics and Chemistry. As a result, job prospects are lower in this field unless one is thinking of Pharmacy or Medicine, which again starts a whole new cycle of tough exams and other things.....



			
				mohityadavx said:
			
		

> Don't even think of BIO as backup as BIO wih Maths would ruin all your chances of getting good aeronautical college as u won't be able to handle the two big beast at oce



It is not impossible. When people get through four years of engineering with the worst English grammar an educated fellow will ever see, why is this not possible? Managing biology with mathematics is difficult because the two subjects require things from the student which seem to be polar opposites of each other - if you get mathematically inclined, you will not like biology because it requires a different kind of thinking.

On the other hand, I did do PCMB, and though I was much better at biology than I was at mathematics (near the top), I wasn't poor at maths either. And I am still able to manage maths pretty decently......so you can see that it is not impossible.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 22, 2011)

Science stream is difficult but that does not mean that you cannot get good marks in your board exam. It is perhaps the most logical subject (except for Organic Chemistry which is rote-learning).

Before you start your classes in your school, I would recommend that you go through some of the prerequisites which would be necessary to understand the concepts in your book. For example, get through with basic calculus, logarithms, vectors, radian measure of angles, mole concept, etc. These things are not given in the NCERT book but in other private books & you will require them right from the first chapter.

For the extra subject, unless you want to take up Computer Science & Engineering later, it does not makes sense to take up CS or IT. Biology + Maths is a strict no no because that will be like having two feet in two different boats. If you school has PE, go for it. Devote your time in PCM rather than CS (which is mostly of no use).

Best of luck for the JEE. You might consider joining a coaching class with your regular school but it is better to concentrate just on the board exams right now & then devote 1 year for coaching afterwards. By the time you pass XIIth, the rules for selection into the JEE might change & may take account of your board-exam performance too. So it is crucial too.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 22, 2011)

the only thing i would like to say at this point is- Choose something that you would really really like to do, something that you are passionate about....don't just take up a career because of its brand value(engineering, medical etc)..but think about what really inspires & motivates you....


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> It is not impossible. When people get through four years of engineering with the worst English grammar an educated fellow will ever see, why is this not possible? Managing biology with mathematics is difficult because the two subjects require things from the student which seem to be polar opposites of each other - if you get mathematically inclined, you will not like biology because it requires a different kind of thinking.



He wanna do aeronautics which require high level of maths and physics then why do you even want him to try BIO? and its not even that easy bio will consume his precious time which should be devoted for PCM


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> He wanna do aeronautics which require high level of maths and physics then why do you even want him to try BIO? and its not even that easy bio will consume his precious time which should be devoted for PCM



I am not trying to persuade anyone to try bio......if you note the quote in my previous post:



			
				AcceleratorX said:
			
		

> If you're going the engineering route, CS will provide a good base for what's coming in the first year. You will not get that with bio and even IP.



I was just saying that if the OP is interested in having some knowledge of biology then there's no reason why he shouldn't go for it.

Programming forms a good part of any engineering program in almost any stream when done from a good institute. I will reiterate that if your goal is engineering and only engineering, then CS is the best possible base for it. While PCM is the most important in 11th and 12th, paying attention to CS and studying it carefully will reap benefits in the four years of engineering.

@gagan007: Just read your post and fully agree with you. To be honest, the quality of engineers is dropping these days. One should do what "feels right" to him/her.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 23, 2011)

@everybody: Thanks a lot, guys.
@pauldmps: I've already done with mole concept and logarithms, will be doing more in the vacations after the exams. will also join a good IIT coaching. My school has PE, but the condition is quite poor, so I'd going for one of these 3 subjects anyways. Bio wont be much of a stress to me. i'm fine with it, so I'll see whether I take that or not. thanks for the point on the change in IIT entrance mechanism change. had totally forgotten it.
@himadri_sm: I've alredy struck out everything from the list and chosen aeronautics coz I love it. But I'm a bit skeptical about getting to study it in some reputed college, that's why I was looking for a backup plan.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 23, 2011)

If you can handle Bio with Maths then it is fine but make sure that you are claiming this after getting yourself familiarized with the syllabus of both the subjects.  In class Xth, I too like Biology but believe me, the Xth syllabus is not even 1% of +2 syllabus.

PE is probably the easiest extra subject because it requires you to write silly things like the dimensions of a football field & advantages of doing yoga, etc. You definitely don't require to study those at school. I took CS as my extra subject & got poor marks (Physics- 84, Chem- 85, CS- 69, for comparison) even after studying hard while my classmates in PE got above 90 by just running rounds around the school. I'm not forcing you to take PE, but if you join Aeronautics (or any engg. stream after +2 except CSE), then CS is probably just wastage of time & energy which you can otherwise devote to main subjects. Alternatively, if your school allows change in extra subject at a later date, you can opt for your choice now & change it later on.

Regarding coaching, if you can take the extra pressure, then it is beneficial but most of the time it harms more than it does good. As I said earlier, your first priority now should be to get the best marks in your board exam & make sure than your board exam marks are not affected by your coaching.


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

Kishal said:


> Well i'm primarily interested in aeronautics. so maths is a must. i just wanna ask whether i should take computers in 11th as it might help with my aspirations, or bio bcoz it seems like a better backup plan??



If you want to join aeronautics then you should choose maths-science because it is related to the engineering and their you will get advantage of the subjects.


----------

